# Help w/ some clown costumes....



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

if it is a hobo style then I would say baggy bluejeans with suspesner (however you spell it) with patches all over it. 

but if you are going whiteface then you might need patter for the style you want to go for. I use to do clowning. Not the scary kind mind you it was part of a drug free program. and it really varies on what you are wanting.....


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you have actual sewing experience? That helps. 

http://sewing.about.com/od/hallowee1/tp/clownhalloweencostume.htm
For ruffs, puffs and clown hats and boot covers...

If you do a full body one piece costume, like this: http://www.funhousetheatrical.com/images/Adult_clown_costumes.jpg that would be easiest to freehand (no pattern), but you still will need to get some large paper to make a basic pattern using whomever will be wearing it as a basic size guide (height/arm and leg lengths) so the fabric will be cut evenly for the front piece and the back piece. You need to make it NOT form-fitting - allow for extra fabric so it gets the poofy, oversized look characteristic of clowns. If you make one piece front and one piece back then you can sew them together along the sides and gather the sleeves and ankles with elastic or do a loose stitch and pull it to get the ruffle look. I'd do velcro on a back slit instead of trying to do a zipper or buttons - much easier and you can wear shorts and a teeshirt under.

If you don't know how to sew, I'm not sure if it's something you're going to want to attempt, tho.


----------

